# Sire and Dam *ROLLO*



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

My puppy Rollo is 12 weeks old now, and I was bored so I thought I would post pictures of Rollo an his parents. The first one is Rollo, from a few days ago at 12 weeks old. The other two pictures are of his Sire: "Ruger Webb Weiss Hinterschloss" and Dam: "Benelli Webb Obispohaus". I know next to nothing on pedigree, but the multiple times I was around the parents they were both fantastic and very friendly. The Sire, "Ruger" really caught my attention when I saw him in person. 
**Completely off topic*** I have been watching some of Michael Ellis's videos on YouTube, what are yall's thoughts on him?


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Any thoughts?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I think he is cute, and looks like trouble, lol.
I no nothing about pedigrees so I will leave that to the experts.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Thanks. He is trouble - I was reading some old threads and I believe it was one of your posts where you said many of your dogs sleep on your bed - So I figured I would let Rollo try that one night. Definitely did not go as planned and he was back in his crate in about 15 minutes lol


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Neither of the dogs you listed as the parents are found in the dog, but Roll is a good looking puppy! I like Michael Ellis videos...


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Same Tim. I could find stuff for "Hinterschloss" from his Sire, but not the Sire himself. Oh well, I just refer to Rollo as "Rollo Bad Mama Jama Marquardt" lol


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

So fun for him to grow up with both parents. I think that is good for pups. Good luck with your puppy.


----------



## fddlss (Feb 22, 2018)

Beautiful family!


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

Go to Leerburg.com and there are more free Ellis videos as well as great ones to purchase. He is a great dog and people trainer.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

*Raising your puppy with michael ellis*

- I purchased the *"Raising Your Puppy With Michael Ellis"* video on Leerburg.com yesterday, I needed to purchase it and spend my own money on it, b/c while sad, that is the ONLY way I can ensure that I finish it completely, but also go back over and over. Whenever I get books/software/etc. for "free" I end up not feeling obligated to use it lol. 
...Anyway so far so good!


----------

